# Mil bombillas para Iglesia



## Paquita

Son mil posts de ayuda, mil luces de sabiduría, mil cables salvadores, mil hilos los que se deben a nuestra Iglesia.


¡ Muchas Felicidades !​ 
y feliz postiversario ​


----------



## lpfr

Felicitaciones por tus 1000 posts, siempre acertados.
  Cordialmente,
  Luis


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Aunque no comulgo mucho con la Iglesia, tú sí que me caes bien.
Me alegro que estés con nosotros, *Iglesia*. Siempre ponderada, serena e incisiva. ¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## Tximeleta123

Es un placer compartir contigo este "cumple-post" o "queseyocomollamarlo" 

Sabes que aprecio mucho tus intervenciones y las leo con interés.

Espero poder seguir aprendiendo de tí y contigo  .

Musu bat "Eliza" maitea, Tximeletaren partez
(Un beso, querida "Iglesia" de parte de la mariposa)


----------



## Gévy

Felicidades, Iglesia por esos primeros 1000 posts !

Porque espero que le seguirán muchos miles más. 

Siempre es un placer leerte y poder contar con tu participación activa, sabia y simpática en foro francés-español. 

Un beso enorme,

Gévy


----------



## Domtom

Felicidades, *Iglesia*. Es una gran suerte tener entre nosotros a una persona bilingüe desde siempre; eso se nota en la exactitud de tus respuestas, de las que nos aprovechamos todos.

¡¡Gracias por ayudarnos siempre!!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Voilà ce que c'est que de ne pas mettre de lien vers le profil des utilisateurs du congrats ! Je pensais ne pas connaître d'Iglesia... mais quand j'ai vu ton avatar Betty Boopien, j'ai tout de suite réalisé que j'avais déjà lu des dizaines de tes excellents posts. 
Félicitations, Betty (*) !  


(*) video licensed under creative commons


----------



## chics

Iglesia!!! ¡Muchas felicidades y mil gracias!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Kaixo/Hola/Salut:
Je suis très émue car je suis prise par mon travail et n´avais pas  remarqué le nombre de mes posts.

Je tiens à vous dire que je vous adore, non pas uniquement parce que vous êtes excellents dans votre matière mais surtout pour votre gentillesse et sens de l´humour. Vous m´avez conquise et je promets
de faire plus attention  à mon écriture. J´ai tendance à écrire comme je parle : plus vite que mon ombre.

No soy ni apóstolica ni romana, más bien tirando a rebelde o anarquista... pacífica. Iglesias es herencia de mi madre, asturiana, que se llama Rosario
(eh oui). Mi primer apellido es Gaztelumendi, un poco largo y conocido
y Tina estaba cogido.

Un beso muy fuerte a todos que estáis tan lejos pero que os siento tan cerca.
Tina - Betty


----------



## GURB

Bonjour Iglesia et bravo
Excuse-moi  pour ce retard, mais je rentre juste de ton cher Pays Basque où j'aurais bien aimé te renconter car il n'est pas si fréquent de cotoyer, même sur Internet, quelqu'un d'aussi posé, réfléchi et compétent que toi.
Fais-nous profiter le plus souvent possible de tes connaissances dans les deux langues.
Un fuerte abrazo de Gurb.


----------



## Marcelot

El recinto era de cristal, no, de baba, de viento; habían intentado calmarnos, creo, susurrándonos su nombre, pero también musaraña, ladrillos, hipotenusa, cráter.

Intenté un movimiento en la oscuridad, deduje ceremonias lejanas, me sumergí en la tierra por la que se movía, me lancé como una planta enfurecida que juguetea desde abajo, y ahí estuve, sin cerrar los ojos.

_(Para Tina)_​


----------

